# Why I shouldn't buy a sig p320?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a long time sig freak. I have been wanting a new 9mm compact for carry and range time. The p320 looks very nice and I almost bought one a while back or maybe it was the 2022 model I don't recall? Anyway I'm reading Alot on this new sig and for most it seems to be a very nice gun with few issues? On the other side is the glock 19 which we know is a fine weapon or the M&P. Which I'm not a huge fan of. Also the XDS mod.2 and so on. I'm looking for Stryker fired and no safties.The new HK. Vp9 is very nice too but it's pricey! I like the look of the p320 but will I be disappointed in it with overall reliability and accuracy? I know I won't be with the glock but I was looking for something different?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to through in another possible deciding factor but not really is I can get the sig for $525.00 the glock $540.00 and I already know how easy it is to work on glocks because the 2 I already own have been all reworked with trigger jobs and polishing. They run so nice compared to stock!


----------



## buckhorn_cortez (Feb 16, 2014)

> I like the look of the p320 but will I be disappointed in it with overall reliability and accuracy?


No.



> I already know how easy it is to work on glocks because the 2 I already own have been all reworked with trigger jobs and polishing. They run so nice compared to stock!


Then buy a Glock.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking for the alternative gun
If you get that? I love the glock but I may need a change in this area of hand guns and that's what I'm looking for? I can't really find Alot of bad about the sig?


----------



## buckhorn_cortez (Feb 16, 2014)

> Looking for the alternative gun


Why? If you like Glocks then that's what you should continue to use.



> I love the glock but I may need a change in this area of hand guns.


You "may need a change"? Why? For what reasons?

The SIG is a good gun, has a one of the top three triggers (Walther PPQ, HK VP9, and SIG P320 are about equal) out-of-the-box and doesn't really need additional trigger work. The trigger will get smoother at about 1,000 rounds as the trigger parts self-polish. The HK VP9 is the same way. The trigger on my VP9 got remarkably better after 1k rounds and has smoothed out even further as I approach 3k rounds with the pistol.

Frankly, for a carry gun I find all of the polymer 9mm's too big. I carry a SIG P938 while my wife carries a Glock 43. In comparing the two guns, the SIG is smaller, has a better trigger, better sights, and felt recoil is less with the Hogue rubber grips.

However, the P938 really isn't much of a range gun. I can shoot 6-inch groups at 45 feet with it but that's about the best I can do.

If you don't like the gun you can sell it - you're not married to it forever.


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

I've found the SIG P 320 to be as good as it gets for me in accuracy, reliability , ease/safety of take down, overall build quality, trigger smoothness n feel. Some guns have come close to matching my Sig 320 such as my Glock 21sf....but none surpasses it. If you take a close look at the 320 in a size n caliber that you want or get a range test trial... U may be surprised by this first striker fire gun by Sig..... Sig when it counts is definitely the 320


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a carnivore of guns.Like many. I will get out to look at the sig and see it in hand and then decide? I always have my Springfield EMP to fall back on when I'm not carrying one of my 45's! [


----------



## Horn (May 30, 2015)

*Choose The Sig P320*



shift1 said:


> I'm a long time sig freak. I have been wanting a new 9mm compact for carry and range time. The p320 looks very nice and I almost bought one a while back or maybe it was the 2022 model I don't recall? Anyway I'm reading Alot on this new sig and for most it seems to be a very nice gun with few issues? On the other side is the glock 19 which we know is a fine weapon or the M&P. Which I'm not a huge fan of. Also the XDS mod.2 and so on. I'm looking for Stryker fired and no safties.The new HK. Vp9 is very nice too but it's pricey! I like the look of the p320 but will I be disappointed in it with overall reliability and accuracy? I know I won't be with the glock but I was looking for something different?


I have the P320 Compact in 9 MM. First this will be the easiest to clean pistol you've ever seen! Mine is extremely accurate and eats anything. Absolutely no issues. As a matter of fact I haven't read on any gun forums of any issues. 
The Glock? I consider it the AK47 of pistols__Butt ugly, feels like a piece of 2X4 in my hand (I have a G-26 Gen 4) but is accurate and reliable. That's about all I can say good about a
Glock. I guess you know you can change the size and configuration of a P320 for fifty bucks directly from Sig. Quality unmatched. Comparing a Glock to a P320 is like comparing 
a World War One Bi-plane to an F-22. 
I'm retired LE and I'd have been quite satisfied to have been able to pack my P320 Compact as a duty pistol over any handgun I did carry.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

shift1 said:


> I'm a long time sig freak. I have been wanting a new 9mm compact for carry and range time. The p320 looks very nice and I almost bought one a while back or maybe it was the 2022 model I don't recall? Anyway I'm reading Alot on this new sig and for most it seems to be a very nice gun with few issues? On the other side is the glock 19 which we know is a fine weapon or the M&P. Which I'm not a huge fan of. Also the XDS mod.2 and so on. I'm looking for Stryker fired and no safties.The new HK. Vp9 is very nice too but it's pricey! I like the look of the p320 but will I be disappointed in it with overall reliability and accuracy? I know I won't be with the glock but I was looking for something different?[/QUOTE
> 
> H+K pricey? where do you get that? LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1 said:


> I'm a long time sig freak. I have been wanting a new 9mm compact for carry and range time. The p320 looks very nice and I almost bought one a while back or maybe it was the 2022 model I don't recall? Anyway I'm reading Alot on this new sig and for most it seems to be a very nice gun with few issues? On the other side is the glock 19 which we know is a fine weapon or the M&P. Which I'm not a huge fan of. Also the XDS mod.2 and so on. I'm looking for Stryker fired and no safties.The new HK. Vp9 is very nice too but it's pricey! I like the look of the p320 but will I be disappointed in it with overall reliability and accuracy? I know I won't be with the glock but *I was looking for something different?*


I just bought a Sig P320 .40 Compact not because I needed it, I don't. I just wanted something different. It is. I haven't fired it yet. My first impressions are that it feels great in my hand. I like that it's internal components can be removed from the frame making it easy to clean. The trigger is great and I really like the looks of it. It's not as bulky as my P229 .40 Equinox. Not as pretty either but still a cool looking gun. There are different colored frames that are available OD (olive drab), FDE (flat dark earth) and of course black. I just ordered a flat dark earth. I could only find an all black gun and really wanted a two tone. At around $500 w/o night sights it is a great price for a Sig. It's no HK but overall a very nice gun for the price and of course it is a Sig.

About the only downside is that the internal components in the slide are more complicated especially the parts inside the firing pin tunnel which over time will have to be cleaned. I haven't had it apart as of yet but from looking at the parts diagram there are a few tiny little parts and springs to be aware of. At least more than other striker fired guns. I also would have liked a non captive recoil spring assembly. I hate having to buy an entire assembly which includes guide rods when they could have just as easily designed it to come apart. Just as Wolff has made non captive units for Glocks.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have decided to go with the 320 I'm FDE. Saving me over $150.00 vs. The HK. I like HK have owned many and they run all day long. For the price difference here I can get the FDE. For $560.00 My dealer here had the VP.9 but for me the feel was not there. I will report back when and after I shoot it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1 said:


> I have decided to go with the 320 I'm FDE. Saving me over $150.00 vs. The HK. I like HK have owned many and they run all day long. For the price difference here I can get the FDE. For $560.00 My dealer here had the VP.9 but for me the feel was not there. I will report back when and after I shoot it.


The only FDE they had in my area was in .357 Sig. I'd rather have a .40 as I have a lot of ammo for it and .40 ammo is readily available. Besides I can always get a barrel to convert it if I wanted to, which I have no intention of doing. I did however have a hell of a time finding an FDE grip frame though. Sig was all out of them and don't expect any more for at least 6 weeks same for 13+1 magazines. Checked all the major suppliers and they too were out of them some only had black. Until I found Osage County Guns in Belle, Mo. who had both magazines and the FDE grip frame in stock. Turns out they stock a lot of Sig accessories. They took care of my order the same day and I should receive them on Friday. Can't wait to switch frames. It should look really cool with the black slide and controls. Mine was $508 out the door with standard sights. The grip frame another $43. I'm happy, it is a real nice gun and a Sig. Much nicer than a Glock at least in the looks department, it also has a better feel to it. I'll probably go wandering out into the middle of nowhere this weekend to test it out.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Rented a 320. Loved it....fits my hand better than my G19....Better? Not necessarily...You have to try before you buy!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Desertrat said:


> Rented a 320. Loved it....fits my hand better than my G19....Better? Not necessarily...*You have to try before you buy!*


Good advise! But if you're like me and like the looks fit and feel of any particular gun. I end up buying before trying. As long as it's from a reputable manufacturer. So far I haven't been disappointed with any of the guns I own. Each has their own pluses and minuses. I would never buy any gun that has questionable quality control issues such as Taurus (sorry all you Taurus fans). Usually if it's good enough for law enforcement and the military it will be suitable for civilian applications as well. This should be a good rule of thumb for any first time firearms purchase. I have a few of what I would call useless guns for any practical self defense purposes. But are well made and pretty cool regardless. I'm referring to those single action NAA mini .22's and Bond Arms derringers. I do love the damn things though. Neat little guns to be sure. Those Bond Arms .45/410's are intimidating looking SOB's with their over/under barrels and large bore. I guess they're better than no gun at all but by the time you get them into action it could cost you your life. Unless you are in a situation where you can confront an intruder and have the gun cocked and ready to go. Even then they are difficult to fire accurately. Definitely not recommended for those who only have or are planning on having one gun.

Better? That all depends on what an individual is looking for. As far as quality, fit, finish and functionality in a polymer gun I'd say HK wins hands down. You do get what you pay for. Sig's coming in a close second. I say this after owning a variety of guns and having completely disassembled each and every one of them. Glocks are indeed great guns. If they weren't the majority of the nations law enforcement agencies wouldn't be using them. However they do not have the quality of workmanship of an HK or a Sig. They are a basic get the job done no frills kind of gun that the millions that own them can confidently stake their lives on. They do work and work well.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I think SIG has a real winner in the P320. I shot one limited last year (Hope to do it some more at a range show this weekend). Will it make me put my G17 in a safe for awhile. (Never Say Never) but i doubt it.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like the FDE will be hard to get? I will take the blue or black whatever you want to call it? Looking forward to it !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1 said:


> Looks like the FDE will be hard to get? I will take the blue or black whatever you want to call it? Looking forward to it !


You can do what I did. Just order an FDE frame. Osage County Guns has them in stock I received mine in three days. The two tone looks great!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I know I have that option thanks!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I rented a full-sized P320 in .40 caliber S&W earlier this year, a caliber I don't shoot that often and tend to like less than 9mm or .45 ACP. I was rather blown away by how comfortable it was and I shot it better than I have any .40 caliber autoloader.

I just bought a full-sized P320 in .45 ACP with night sights, holster, and 2 magazines for just under $500 delivered. So far I have only put 100 rounds through it, but it shoots as well as the .40 cal did. Decent ammo capacity at 10+1.

I will probably acquire a P320 carry model in 9mm sometime within the next year and buy a compact grip module to use as a carry piece. The full length grip fits my hand better but the shorter compact grip is quite manageable and the longer mags for the carry grip can be used in them. A grip module and a couple of the shorter mags can be had for not much more than $100 allowing the same pistol to be used with the longer grip at the range and shorter grip for concealed carry.

I have shot the HK VP9 and felt it was a fine pistol but I was more comfortable with the P320, liked the trigger better (the VP9 bit my finger), and I am not crazy about the European style paddle magazine release. I really can't think of too much I don't like about the P320 except that the take down lever is a little thicker and bigger than it needs to be.


----------



## Shilp (Oct 20, 2015)

I would go with the Glock because I find they make better guns.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have rented one and liked it. Waiting for the next sale at the gun store and think I will buy one.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't own the Sig 320, but my buddy bought a 9mm a couple months ago at the gun show. I've shot it and it is very nice. Great trigger. Now I want one.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I rented one, and they are pretty decent....but I think I am done with any type of polymer gun. I'm going all steel from now on.


----------

